# Who is running DE Hoods?



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 27, 2015)

I am thinking of switching to DE hoods with my next expansion and was wondering who else runs them?
This is the hood I will buy View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1430172990.619339.jpg


So any input
Thanks stank


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 27, 2015)

NCH can tell you all about the DE's.  He says they are awesome.


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 28, 2015)

10 NANOLUX DEView attachment image.jpg


So far they are kicking ***


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 28, 2015)

Do I need crazy high ceilings ?
I will be using them in a 4x8 Tent


----------



## Locked (Apr 28, 2015)

I thought DE HPS had to be kept pretty high off the canopy.  Hal would know for sure.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 28, 2015)

Where is NorCal Hal when you need em lol

I haven't placed order for hoods yet. These hoods are double my regular hoods.


----------



## NorCalHal (May 2, 2015)

Whats happening fellas.
I am not familiar with that particular hood, I run mostly open fixture Gavita's, but I do run some AC/DE hoods with the DE bulb from Phillips.
I saw no significant difference in the open ended gavita's from the AC/DE hood rows.

I can say from looking at the pic, imo, it looks like you are running those gavitas too close to each other. I have been running mine positioned to cover a good 6' x 5' space and am killing it. No difference in bud quality or weight on the ends of the rows.

If you have the ceiling height, there is no better light, unless you want to spend 3k on a LED light that still won't keep up with a properly used DE bulb.


----------



## lyfespan (May 2, 2015)

NorCalHal said:


> Whats happening fellas.
> I am not familiar with that particular hood, I run mostly open fixture Gavita's, but I do run some AC/DE hoods with the DE bulb from Phillips.
> I saw no significant difference in the open ended gavita's from the AC/DE hood rows.
> 
> ...



What's up NCH, I'm actually running the NANOLUX DE, and yes I have them overlapped big time, my eye screws are at like 54 on [email protected]' high, my tables are 2' tall. So far so good though, these things are killing it, week 5 coming up for a wave of girls and they are really packing it on now.


----------



## lyfespan (May 2, 2015)

Stank these open fixtures are not for tents.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 3, 2015)

lyfespan said:


> Stank these open fixtures are not for tents.




I was talking ALL DE bulbs . I know you don't run that style in a tent but the style I posted should be fine.

So NCH I should just go with DE hoods and it's all good right?


----------



## NorCalHal (May 4, 2015)

Stank...the ACDE hoods are great! You should be good.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (May 28, 2015)

I got my 3x3 with an lep and 600 gavita pro running at 77 max temp after 6 hours in my tent   I think you can use them in tent if you have tall ceilings.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 28, 2015)

I can't get my ballast to run a DE hood  

I am now looking at a grow lite Karma a AC 8" Hood. I am trying to decide what reflector I am gonna use cause as temps rise the bat wing will not cut it. I already had 2 plants fall on the bulb and burn em ( just for you JAAM good laugh EH)  so I need an AC hood ASAP. Just don't know if it's worth spending the $ on the higher end hoods or just buy a cheap AC hood.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (May 28, 2015)

Greners has a buying guide that tells you how they fair against each other and value of each in regards to cost and efficiency.  Greners .com buying guides.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 28, 2015)

gottaloveplasma said:


> Greners has a buying guide that tells you how they fair against each other and value of each in regards to cost and efficiency.  Greners .com buying guides.




Thanks
I have been watching par videos on YouTube


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 23, 2015)

Hey NCH what hoods are those never seen ballasts on those horizontaly


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 25, 2015)

I am not sure what ballasts those are pictured. My guess would be a different config of the Gavita set up


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 27, 2015)

gottaloveplasma said:


> Hey NCH what hoods are those never seen ballasts on those horizontaly



epaps, gavitas and PL all have ballasts mounted like that


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 27, 2015)

U. No I have gavitas and my ballasts are upright not on their side.


----------

